# The bass duck



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been messing around with this duck bait. Its 3.5" long. Carved out of cedar. I always try to come up with a different bait for my nephews for Christmas. They should like this one
Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's awesome! I have this old plastic lure that looks kinda similar to that.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mud Hen 

Started this lure last summer. Hope to get it painted before Spring. Made wiggle plate out of aluminum, will make keel from
lead. Plan to cut legs and feet from rubber. Finnish off with pair of 5/0 trebles. Then try to find a musky that likes coot. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pics for Mud Hen










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

